# New old stock 2013 22 max



## timberframe (Oct 8, 2015)

I am looking at purchasing a new old stock 2013 Max 22 with loader and belly mower. Is this a good compact tractor? Why do some of the dealers still have these 2013 models for sale? thanks for your input.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy timberframe,

The reason the dealers have old stock models is that they couldn't sell them. Mahindra is a good brand tractor, but there is limited demand. The best way to sell the excess tractors is to cut prices. 

I bought a small Kubota riding mower (diesel) 18 years ago that had sat in the New Holland dealers yard so long that the diesel fuel had turned brown in the tank. The only problem that I had with it was the brown residue in the fuel plugged the fuel filters. It's still running to this day.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Demand...and there lots of different models to pick from,if purchase make sure warranty still good.


----------



## katiedid (Jul 27, 2015)

*max 22*

We own a max 22 wth frontencloader and mid mount mower. It's a 2012 it was new whe we bought it and it has been nothing but problems. We have replaced fuel switch 3 times, oil cooler twice, and the wiring . 
We ar now looking at a lawsuit against them.


----------

